
Formalism in the Philosophy of Mathematics (2015) - lainon
https://plato.stanford.edu/entries/formalism-mathematics/
======
jjgreen
The working mathematician is a Platonist on weekdays, a formalist on weekends.
On weekdays, when doing mathematics, he’s a Platonist, convinced he’s dealing
with an objective reality whose properties he’s trying to determine. On
weekends, if challenged to give a philosophical account of this reality, it’s
easiest to pretend he doesn’t believe in it. He plays formalist, and pretends
mathematics is a meaningless game

Reuben Hersh

~~~
posterboy
This seems paradox. Did he perhaps say that on a weekend?

Most paradoxes are actually solvable, so I take issue with this
metamathematical dissonance. I'll take it as a humble admission of ignorance
and a resolution to (syn-)tactfully avoid getting into philosophical
(sem-)antics to, instead, teach the first ground truth of the fight club by
example (don't talk about it, do it).

------
danielam
"An Aristotelian Realist Philosophy of Mathematics: Mathematics as the Science
of Quantity and Structure" by J. Franklin.

------
baileybelmont
Nice article, but too specialized and it can be a bit complicated to read it.
So, if you need problems with understanding it, write me at
[https://handmadewritings.com](https://handmadewritings.com) and I will
explain to you any tough moments!

------
utanapishtim
Let's not forget constructivism.
[https://plato.stanford.edu/entries/mathematics-
constructive/](https://plato.stanford.edu/entries/mathematics-constructive/)

------
theprop
Argh..too much jargon, had to stop reading..

